# Car salesman accused of machete attack



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Car salesman accused of machete attack *
Tue Sep 26, 11:20 PM ET

A 73-year-old used car salesman allegedly ended an argument with a customer by pulling out a machete and whacking the man's arm, according to police.

Robert Parker was arrested Monday night on charges of aggravated assault after the incident.

According to police, Gerald Davis had purchased a car from Time Auto Sales and went back to the dealership to pick up his license plates. Police said Davis, 53, and Parker began arguing and eventually Parker produced the machete.

Police said they don't know what the argument was about.

Davis was treated for the wound, but police didn't provide details on the seriousness of the injury.

:xbones:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Car cost an arm and a leg. Must be on the installment plan.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Or maybe he just the car half price?


----------

